
Designing and building a distributed data store in Go [pdf] - amzans
https://fosdem.org/2018/schedule/event/datastore/attachments/slides/2618/export/events/attachments/datastore/slides/2618/designing_distributed_datastore_in_go_timbala.pdf
======
kanwisher
Funny I built the same kind of distributed timeseries system for Digital
Ocean, called Vulcan. Also did a few talks on it. It was based around
prometheus, I've seen at least 4-5 other major ones that are in production at
different places, like Heroku has their own internal one also. Go seems to be
the leading language for these next gen databases.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=likpVWB5Lvo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=likpVWB5Lvo)

[https://www.slideshare.net/MatthewCampbell7/distributed-
time...](https://www.slideshare.net/MatthewCampbell7/distributed-timeseries-
database-in-go-gophercon-india-17)

------
jlwarren1
video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Su2WqMHVoAA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Su2WqMHVoAA)

